# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی_ غیر انتفاعی

## afshar

اولین و جامع ترین دسته بندی دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر انتفاعی کشور

به تفکیک سطح علمی و موقعیت جغرافیای دانشگاه 

بهترین ها را انتخاب کنید 

رتبه بندی دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی مشاوره تحصیلی علیرضا افشار

----------

